# General > Biodiversity >  Moth

## Bigfoot

This has been on my garage door all day, dont remember seeing these very often.

----------


## Mackerel

Lime Hawk-moth - Mimas tiliae.
No idea what it is doing so far north, or on the wing in September!
Gorgeous insect: good spot!

----------


## Fulmar

It is beautiful, how lucky to see it.

----------


## Bill Fernie

A very good place to check moth finds is http://www.caithnessmoths.org.uk/

Each month has section on what to lookout for  - eg October http://forum.caithness.org/showthread.php?279484-Moth

Neil Money runs the site  - http://www.caithnessmoths.org.uk/cou...orderpage.html

----------


## nemosia

Actually this moth is not Lime Hawk-moth but Angle Shades (Phlogophora meticulosa)

----------


## Bigfoot

Hi, thanks for the info, certainly looks like that one.

----------


## Mackerel

Sorry, Bigfoot!  I should have left this to someone who knows what they are talking about (or at least looked at the picture properly).

----------


## Bigfoot

No worries, i have that conversation with myself on a daily basis  :Smile:

----------

